# Furnace Leaking Water



## csc67 (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a Goodman Electric furnace that has an Aprilaire humidifier attached to it on a house built in late 1970's  - I started up the humidifier and notice water leaking from bottom of furnace

The picture shows the furnace / humidifier drain pipes (one from furnace and one for humidifier).  I'm not sure what it drains into (How could I determine if it drains into pipes or just into the soil)?

Since it is leaking water from the furnace, is the drain PVC piped clogged?  Is yes, what is the best way to unclog it?

Thanks


----------



## havasu (Nov 20, 2016)

Condensate lines will often get clogged up from cobwebs, dust, spiders, etc. Find the end and push out the debris with a can of air or add a tee fitting and send down some hot water. That is what I did until I reconfigured the drain line.


----------

